# ILTIS



## beaverpass (7 Dec 2004)

Do you really need to own an ILTIS? A possible option, no kidding, is to buy one piece-by-piece and assemble it at home.

Go to the website of the auction firm that sells DND commercial-pattern vehicles. They are
Michener-Allen, headquarted in Calgary. http://www.michenerallen.com/

Click on "Public Works and Government Services" on their home page. This will take you to a page for "ICAN"   -   Independent Canadian Auction Network, who are Michener-Allens partners, advertising federal government vehicles through their eleven auction sites across Canada.

Click on "Off Site Tenders" on the top right corner of the ICAN page. This will allow you to view PDF files of items for sale at the major CF Bases such as Petawawa, Gagetown, Borden, Comox, etc. 

Last week they had 800 Iltis fenders, 400 front right and 400 front left for sale, and other assorted pieces such as frames, generators, etc. from Longue Pointe. I guess that would be a start   - but you had to purchase minimum lot of 100 fenders.


----------



## Rushrules (15 Jan 2005)

Someone already checked with the Afghanis- they don't want them.  Something about they can get hummers from the Yanks?

The Iltis wasn't that bad for going around in the back country because of it's small size, but has limited use in open terrain.


----------



## Military mind (13 Feb 2005)

beaverpass said:
			
		

> buy one piece-by-piece and assemble it at home.



on my way home the other day, I saw an ILTIS with a civilian liscence plate!!!


----------

